# 7 Days of Sex Challenge



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

Having sexual intimacy is one of the most amazing acts we can have with our spouses. Personally it's something that I think about often, but ever since my wife and I did a 60 Days of Sex and then a 7 Days of Sex Challenge it is amazing how differently we look at it.

Sexual intimacy is something that we both enjoy together. Not her more or me more, but I would say on the same level. Opening ourselves up about what we like and don't like has made this very helpful for us in our marriage. 

We're doing our second 7 Days of Sex Challenge in a couple of weeks and looking forward to it. It's a time where we try to set aside as much of life as we can and really hone in on our marriage. The icing on the cake is having sex each day.

What's the longest you've gone in a row?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Its not something we count , but we are intimate 1/2 times a day .. my husband works away and thats really hard to cope with , we also have 6 children so we have become more adventurous about how when and where .. 
I love my husband but we have really had to work hard to get to where we are today .. 
being intimate is fantastic  being open and honest about what you feel and need is also important .


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

ONE said:


> What's the longest you've gone in a row?


3 weeks in a row when we were trying for our 4th child. The Dr. had said we had next to no chance of conceiving due to fluctuating hormone levels in my wife (even Clomid didn't work). Her periods were random and most of the ovulation kits didn't accurately measure her. So we decided to give it one last try and I'll be honest, after about 9 days even I was getting "tired" of it.


----------



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

humpty dumpty said:


> I we are intimate 1/2 times a day


Is that 1 to 2 times per day or week? If you two are going that much each day you guys are rocking it. :smthumbup:


----------



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> 3 weeks in a row when we were trying for our 4th child....after about 9 days even I was getting "tired" of it.


Wow!!! That is awesome. I'm with you, after 9 days I was toast. I needed a day off and was happy to have one. It's amazing how our sexual drive diminishes when you get that much of it.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

ONE said:


> Wow!!! That is awesome. I'm with you, after 9 days I was toast. I needed a day off and was happy to have one. It's amazing how our sexual drive diminishes when you get that much of it.


It really does, I agree 100%. Also, the length of time it takes to climax increases quite a bit. I don't think that part is physical as much as it is emotional. You kind of loose that drive and the really intense excitement is gone. 

But yet after the 3 weeks I was rarin' to go a few days later!

On average over the scope of our marriage I have to say we are intimate every 2-3 days or so. We have had longer stretches (where we are intimate once per week or less) when we were having issues, but after correcting the issues it went back to normal.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

More than 101 Days. There are half a dozen or so couples that have completed the 101 Day Sex Challenge. It's a literally life changing event, not to mention what it does for the marriage.

Many can't fathom that many days at a time, but it really does work. Granted, it's not for the faint of heart. At first my husband, and well, most everyone else thought I'd lost my mind. But my husband realized the value and is still extremely happy about how we made it through. It's worked some real miracles for the other couples that I've helped coach through it as well.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

7 Days of Sex ?!?! WooHoo!

Uh ... how many years do we have to complete that in?

LOL


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

OneMarriedGuy said:


> 7 Days of Sex ?!?! WooHoo!
> 
> Uh ... how many years do we have to complete that in?
> 
> LOL


:lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ONE said:


> Is that 1 to 2 times per day or week? If you two are going that much each day you guys are rocking it. :smthumbup:


Hasnt always been that way , we practise seman retention  which has really boosted our intimate levels  keeps me smiling lots


----------



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> Many can't fathom that many days at a time


We have had the chance to talk to many couple about our 60 Days of Sex Challenge and I don't know of anyone who has attempted it. The reasons, to busy, kids, work, volunteer work, etc. I agree with you that the changes that happen by doing something like this is amazing.

But, if the # of days is to big couples are going to walk away and not do anything. Hence, the 7 Days of Sex Challenge. Most couples can wrap their arms around making love for a week. The hope is to then share with them that if they did 7 days in a row they can go for more. 

HappyHer, I hope that you'll be joining us as your insights and experience will be very beneficial to all the participants. Right now there are 35 couples from 3 countries and 23 states.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

ONE said:


> We have had the chance to talk to many couple about our 60 Days of Sex Challenge and I don't know of anyone who has attempted it. The reasons, to busy, kids, work, volunteer work, etc. I agree with you that the changes that happen by doing something like this is amazing.
> 
> But, if the # of days is to big couples are going to walk away and not do anything. Hence, the 7 Days of Sex Challenge. Most couples can wrap their arms around making love for a week. The hope is to then share with them that if they did 7 days in a row they can go for more.
> 
> HappyHer, I hope that you'll be joining us as your insights and experience will be very beneficial to all the participants. Right now there are 35 couples from 3 countries and 23 states.


Given some of my other posts about the issues in our relationship, it might seem odd me posting in this thread but IF we didn't bicker so much, & he didn't get so oversensitive & if I sought less reassurance..... IF, I swear blind we'd be proverbially at it like rabbits. We just last week managed to make love for the first (and second!) times THIS YEAR..... yet we love making love to each other. In the 'early days' he liked to keep count sometimes, and it was rarely less than daily & often more. 
However - on my theme, and to the point of the thread - what happens in the Challenge if someone says something sharp to the other, or someone takes offence at something, or whatever..... how the blank do you get over it to keep up the 'sex count? Seriously?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

One, We just finished up another 101 Sex Day Challenge. The "winners" are posted at the happyher.com/blog. I say "winners" because every couple that made it through the event is a tremendous Winner! 

You are right, many couples find 101 days to be completely ridiculous to even consider and even 7 days could be a stretch for some couple's imaginations.

Sometimes, a marriage needs something completely ridiculous to work through issues and truly get into a space they prefer to be. 

Do you have any sponsors for your Challenges? I would be interested in possibly becoming a sponsor. I have a couple of different ideas in mind. Again, if you look at the happyher.com/blog, you'll see the sponsors and prizes that were gifted to the couples. We also had some random drawings as well. Contact me if you'd like to talk further about that.

madimoff, you get over it, by just getting over it. Or, you have angry sex, which can be quite exciting on it's own. You'd be amazed at how when you are angry with each other, but decide to have sex anyway, how much quicker you get over the anger and get back to feeling close and loving to each other. For myself personally going through the Challenge, my husband is the one that struggles with wanting sex if he's really stressed or upset with me, but he was committed to completing the Challenge NO MATTER WHAT, so that is what he focused on. What he learned is sometimes it's best to have sex when you are struggling because it will bring you back together, relieve feelings of stress and is generally just a lot more fun than staying stuck in problem mode.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

we would simply never even come close to 7 days in two months, in a row is just not going to happen


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Stupid question but how can your bits even take 101 straight days? After about two weeks my penis was sore and I know she was hurting as well.


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

Crypsys said:


> Stupid question but how can your bits even take 101 straight days? After about two weeks my penis was sore and I know she was hurting as well.


This is what concerns me too! Otherwise I like the concept.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

More foreplay less intercourse, lots of lube, and keep the positions varied.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> More foreplay less intercourse, lots of lube, and keep the positions varied.


We keep up the foreplay, vary the positions and the Mrs. has never had any issues with moisture, but it's like I just can't get there without pumping till it hurts after a few days. Almost like it gets numb.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hm, well the numbness could be a challenge! So, what if you had sex for a few days, until your wife cums, or for a set period of time and set the intention not to ejaculate. That will give your penis a break and then when it it time to ejaculate you might really be ready to explode!


----------



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> We keep up the foreplay, vary the positions and the Mrs. has never had any issues with moisture, but it's like I just can't get there without pumping till it hurts after a few days. Almost like it gets numb.


I'm with you Crypsys. When we were doing our 60 Days of Sex there were times when I was dripping sweat trying to ejaculate. I never went numb, but it took some work to finally ejaculate. 

I like what HappyHer is suggesting with enjoying the foreplay, serving our wife during this period, and then getting back to intercourse once we feel able to again ejaculate without hurting ourselves.

My opinion is that this all needs to be laid out before starting. There is a lot that is gained from being intimate each day and not just sexual intimacy. 

Are any of you joining us for the challenge?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

ONE said:


> Are any of you joining us for the challenge?


If the Mrs. wasn't pregnant right now, we'd join yall and give it a try. But she gets random migraines and she still gets pretty bad nausea. The last thing I'd want her to do is have sex when she's feeling like utter dog poop. 

Once she's had the kid, then sure we will try it (I talked to the Mrs. about it and she's game).


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

ONE said:


> Are any of you joining us for the challenge?


Hmm, possibly. Would have to talk to H about it but something tells me he’d be on board.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

May sound a dodgy idea, but I've been wondering if 'signing up' (mentally agreeing rather than anything else) would do a struggling relationship a favour.... if we knew we were 'going to have to' make love every day, which incidentally without stress we'd both be more than keen to do, maybe we'd both try that bit harder to be 'nice' or less critical, or make our comments less acerbic, etc.... as someone said in another thread, if you've left the ice cream out, it's possible to point it out in a teasing way, with a smile, without having to be on each other's case the whole time. Here's hoping sex is the answer.... it used to be the question!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

madimoff, it will either make you or break you. Several of the couples that I worked with were on the verge of breaking up, dealing with major issues such as affairs, etc. Some of these marriages were saved and made even more rewarding than ever before, and we are talking some in the 20 year plus married club. Some of them broke, the issues were just too big, but at least they felt that they had made an extreme effort which was more comforting to them than feeling like they just gave up.

I didn't have a single couple say they wish they hadn't tried it though!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes Star! Now granted, perhaps some of the couples were exaggerating a bit as the only way to prove it is if they made videos with date id's or something which is definitely not an appropriate option, but I feel quite certain most of the couples were being straight up about it. 

Also, I do know my own husband and I were active for more than the 101 days, as I was there. I just couldn't expect other couples to be able do be successful at the Challenge, if I, as their coach wasn't able to. My husband LOVED it after he got over his doubts of whether it was possible or not. The sense of achievement was incredible for both of us, not to mention the improvements to our all ready happy marriage!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When you are discussing all of this , when you say "sex" for 101 days or 7 days straight, does this always mean "orgasming" sex? 

I accually have kept what I call a "sex calendar" for almost 2 yrs now. The most we have gone with us both orgasming is probably 8 days straight. 

If you are counting sexual intimacy without intercourse (touching, massaging, kissing, affectionate caressing - even in hot spots but not every night), I would have to say we have met , even exceded the 101 days. Just kinda our routine when we go to bed every night locking the door behind us, at least half hour to 2 hours before sleeping, always holding each other & exploring each others bodies somehow. 

It wasn't always this way, I must agree it has tremendously awakened something in us, we are both happier in our everyday life, so much more affectionate compared to younger busier years together. Wonderful to "take the time".


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

For my husband and I, it was orgasming sex, but I didn't require that for the couples I worked with, only sexual contact. Sensual body massages, bathing each other, etc... The point, as I can see you found out on your own, was to discover the benefits that remaining physically intimate are.

I'm happy you took the time to do this for your relationship SimplyAmorous, I believe physical intimacy alone is such an important part of a happy marriage. There are so many scientific facts in regard to affection alone, how a newborn might die without it, how it lowers blood pressure and stress, lowers risk of heart disease, etc.... My thinking is if it's that healthy, and you truly love your partner, then why on earth wouldn't you take the time to give them affection?


----------



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous, good for you two. How wonderful it must be for your marriage to be able to spend the amount of time you two do on being physically intimate. It is worth it and HappyHer brings up so many great reasons why we should be. Keep it up!

As for my wife and I, when we did our 60 Days of Sex one or both of us orgasmed 40 times out of the 60. The other 20 days we had either sickness, time of month, or travel that didn't allow us to be orgasmic. We also decided in the beginning that this was OK with the two of us.

Last year when we did our 7 Days of Sex Challenge we orgasmed all 7 days. Since then we are sexually intimate twice a week and usually we orgasm, but sometimes it might only be me.

We have a number of couples who for reasons can't be sexually intimate, but are doing the 7 Days of Sex Challenge. They want to discover the physical aspect of their marriage again in different ways.


----------



## ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, wanted to thank you all for the discussion here. The 7 Days of Sex Challenge launched yesterday with 100 couples. We are floored by the response. It's been a bit crazy and everyone thus far seems to be having a great time. Day 3 tomorrow.


----------

